# Can hair be cut with the same kind of scissors that doctors use to cut off bandages?



## Homeschoolie (May 16, 2021)

Can hair be cut with the same kind of scissors that doctors use to cut off bandages?

I say this because I need to cut my own. The only hairdresser I have ever found who did it right, was very easy to deal with, made special provisions for my health and comfort and I adored, has retired.

My vision and fine motor skills/control issues make it scary (and probably dangerous) to use ultra razor blade sharp needle point scissors that hairdresser's use. My hair is very short so I need to place the scissors against the skin to cut it at the nape of the neck.

The bandage cutting scissors have a metal safety guard to prevent accidently cutting skin and usually are not needle pointed on the ends.

Does anyone have experience with these types of scissors? Will they cut hair?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2021)

So long as they're sharp, I say you're good to go.

You could also invest in a pair of regular ordinary household scissors which IMO would do a better job and be easier to cut with.

Homeschoolie. Why don't you seek out a reputable hairdresser, and once an appointment is established, sit down in the chair and walk her through exactly what you want. Hold a mirror up so you can observe her cutting the back and if it's not exactly what you want, have her take more off.

It's your money, so get what you want and don't settle for anything less.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

I agree with Aunt Marg. Make an appointment and get a proper haircut that you won’t regret.
Short hair is very hard to cut unless you are buzzing it all off.


----------



## Jules (May 16, 2021)

A friend used to say “the difference between a good cut and a bad cut is one week.”  

Hair grows, give it another chance at a hairdressers.  

If a new hairdresser doesn’t work out, try another.


----------



## AnnieA (May 16, 2021)

You could follow George Clooney's lead and use a Flowbee.  There's a slanted attachment to do a short cut at the nape.  

This woman uses two attachments ...a longer one for all over, then switches to the shorter, slanted attachment at the back along her neck at 5:20.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

Can you get a 'mobile hairdresser' to come to your  home ?


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2021)

If you don't use the right kind of scissors, they will "push" the hair ahead of the cutting point and you won't get an even cut.  Spoken from experience, sadly.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

What kind of scissors is she referring to?
These?


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What kind of scissors is she referring to?
> These?
> View attachment 165376


Yes .. that's it....thank you for posting the photo for me. 
See how blunt and safe the tips are. And the bottom edge of the bottom blade in the photo is often a flat metal that lays on top of the skin. This one is small but some versions have it wider. Totally safe. No way to accidentally cut the skin.


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 20, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> You could follow George Clooney's lead and use a Flowbee.  There's a slanted attachment to do a short cut at the nape.
> 
> This woman uses two attachments ...a longer one for all over, then switches to the shorter, slanted attachment at the back along her neck at 5:20.


I love it !!  but my hair is so fine and thin it wont work for me. She has nice thick hair so it works fabulous.


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 20, 2021)

jujube said:


> If you don't use the right kind of scissors, they will "push" the hair ahead of the cutting point and you won't get an even cut.  Spoken from experience, sadly.


You are sooo right I have done that in the past. 
My hairdresser also said to not have the hair to wet or use conditioner on it before cutting. It is then too silky smooth (slippery) for the scissors to bite into the hair strands.


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 20, 2021)

rt


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 20, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I agree with Aunt Marg. Make an appointment and get a proper haircut that you won’t regret.
> Short hair is very hard to cut unless you are buzzing it all off.





Jules said:


> A friend used to say “the difference between a good cut and a bad cut is one week.”
> 
> Hair grows, give it another chance at a hairdressers.
> 
> If a new hairdresser doesn’t work out, try another.



If this type of safety scissors will cut hair my husband said he will do it for me. 
Mine is so easy to cut. Comb it all straight back and cut off the ends up just above the nape of the neck.  

I wont be able to find another hairdresser that owns their own shop which gives them the freedom to do whatever they want and has the ability and willingness to make the accommodations I want/need.
I have had more then one just during the phone inquiry say nope we wont and or when I tried them out they were a pain in the ass to get them to do what we discussed. Most say Yeah Yeah OK  and then don't do it when I get there. 
 I don't want that hassle ever again. My lady was a gem among grey stones!


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2021)

I use straight scissors that are about 5.5 inches long. When I first started doing mine, I made a few mistakes, but since I am no raving beauty, I could wait until, it grew out. The back is the hardest. Cutting your own hair is a learning curve.


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can you get a 'mobile hairdresser' to come to your  home ?


Thanks @hollydolly I am looking into this option. Thanks for reminding me. 

Maybe since they are accustomed to being more accommodating to customers needs instead of the beauty shop "just do everything the same every time, we have a routine we always do, with every single customer no matter what" robots, they will work with me. LOL


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2021)

Are there any hairdressers that come to your home.  A retired lady I knew did this.  Services were limited.  Of course, during Covid times this may not be possible.  Maybe later. 

You could inquire at a Senior’s Service Centre.  They may have some ideas for you.


----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2021)

Homeschoolie said:


> Yes .. that's it....thank you for posting the photo for me.
> See how blunt and safe the tips are. And the bottom edge of the bottom blade in the photo is often a flat metal that lays on top of the skin. This one is small but some versions have it wider. Totally safe. No way to accidentally cut the skin.


I use a men's clipper with a comb guide on it. But I wouldn't use those scissors if I were you. If you're concerned about going out to get your hair cut I would give some thought to that Flowbee if you can't find a mobile hairdresser.


----------

